# Why no wrestling GI? and types of wrestling?



## moonhill99 (Jan 1, 2016)

I hear there are three times of wrestling.

-amature Wrestling ( like what you get in high school Wrestling and collage Wrestling)
-pro Wrestling
-entertainment Wrestling

I seen many of the WWF and WWE on TV over the years!! But where do they go and train before they get into WWF and WWE?

Why do people say there is no wrestling out there that wear GI?

Some cage wrestling you wear street clothes?

I'm interested to know where some of the WWF and WWE fighters had training in wrestling? Where did they get their wrestling before getting into WWF and WWE?

Where did Melanie Cruise get her training?





And her where did she go to get her training?





And





And






Some wrestling put in some striking now and then with some of the take downs. And  older and newer wrestling.

Like to know where some of WWE and WWF fighters learn how to fight.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> I hear there are three times of wrestling.
> 
> -amature Wrestling ( like what you get in high school Wrestling and collage Wrestling)
> -pro Wrestling
> ...



This is a first.




never given two pancake bunnies to two threads from the same person in the same day.....


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> I hear there are three times of wrestling.
> 
> -amature Wrestling ( like what you get in high school Wrestling and collage Wrestling)
> -pro Wrestling
> -entertainment Wrestling




There are a *lot* more than three kinds of wrestling.
"pro wrestling" and "entertainment wrestling" are the same thing.



moonhill99 said:


> I seen many of the WWF and WWE on TV over the years!! But where do they go and train before they get into WWF and WWE?



Many pro wrestlers have backgrounds in actual wrestling or one form or another, but some develop their skills in smaller, local promotions and some attend schools specialized in the skills needed for pro wrestling. It's important to note that WWE-style pro-wrestling is neither a sport nor a martial art. It's a form of entertainment something like a live-action soap opera crossed with an action movie where the performers do all their own stunts. Thus the relevant skills for a WWE performer are something like a specialized form of acting combined with a specialized form of stuntwork.



moonhill99 said:


> Why do people say there is no wrestling out there that wear GI?



Well, "gi" is a Japanese word, so it is normally only used for the uniform worn in Japanese arts. However there are a number of forms of wrestling besides Judo where the participants wear jackets. Sambo, Glima, and Cornish Wrestling come to mind immediately, but I'm sure there are more.



moonhill99 said:


> Some wrestling put in some striking now and then with some of the take downs. And older and newer wrestling.
> 
> Like to know where some of WWE and WWF fighters learn how to fight.



As noted above, what the WWE performers are doing is not fighting. Strikes are included or not based on what the choreography and the story line call for.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> There are a *lot* more than three kinds of wrestling.
> "pro wrestling" and "entertainment wrestling" are the same thing.
> 
> 
> ...



You are so  much more patient today than I am, Tony......


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> As noted above, what the WWE performers are doing is not fighting. Strikes are included or not based on what the choreography and the story line call for.



I watched a documentary not so long ago about the WWE performers, I was actually impressed by their athleticism and the way they worked. It takes quite a bit of trust in others to do a lot of the things they do while making it look slick and realistic. Very entertaining but as you say not fighting or martial arts.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2016)

elder999 said:


> You are so  much more patient today than I am, Tony......


Even if the OP doesn't absorb what is being said, I'm hoping my posts can be informative for others.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I watched a documentary not so long ago about the WWE performers, I was actually impressed by their athleticism and the way they worked. It takes quite a bit of trust in others to do a lot of the things they do while making it look slick and realistic. Very entertaining but as you say not fighting or martial arts.


In some ways I think what they do is rougher on the body than what real fighters or real competitors go through. It's like being a stuntman without being able to take advantage of camera tricks.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 1, 2016)

The training and athletic prowess required for entertainment wrestling is astounding... and as one who has fought and train fighters, what they go through and with the amount of 'bouts' they have it is far rougher than what fighters go through.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Danny T said:


> The training and athletic prowess required for entertainment wrestling is astounding... and as one who has fought and train fighters, what they go through and with the amount of 'bouts' they have it is far rougher than what fighters go through.



Knowing how to do it for that do you reckon that they would be pretty good 'for real' if it came to it?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Knowing how to do it for that do you reckon that they would be pretty good 'for real' if it came to it?


Even if they knew nothing about real fighting or wrestling, most of them would be pretty dangerous in a fight. They're big, strong, agile, athletic, and mentally tough as nails. Additionally, many of them have solid credentials in actual wrestling from before they moved over to pro wrestling. Also, modern pro wrestling evolved out of catch wrestling and some pro wrestlers have learned some of the skills of that art.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 1, 2016)

This is the reason Kung Fu looks so strange to us. It went from the temple, right into the entertainment industry, and that is where it stayed, for hundreds of years. I will bet people sat around talking about how Kung Fu isn't real, and is just an opera trick, but if you ended up fighting one of those guys, you found out how real it still was.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Knowing how to do it for that do you reckon that they would be pretty good 'for real' if it came to it?



Two words: *Brock Lesnar.*
(Who was a NCAA Div. 1 heavyweight champion amateur, before joining the WWF,later called the WWE)

My son and I used to go to wrestling shows quite a bit when he was small, at the height of the WWF's "Hulkamania" days....I figured out the restaurant they'd all go to after the show, and we'd be there-they were all really nice to Aaron 'n me, and it was good way too show a six year old kid that wrestling wasn't real, that Hacksaw Jim Duggan and the Iron Sheik were pals, instead of mortal enemies (in fact, they car-pooled to shows in NY, and once got busted driving to a show and passing a joint!) .....

...I was in my 20's and 30's....and in my prime-not quite invincible, but quite capable....but I wouldn't have messed with the Big Boss Man, Bam-Bam Bigelow, and-especially-the Iron Sheik. Some of those guys were just big, and some were just athletic, but some of them were capable...and, sometimes, *psycho.* They were always on drugs-recreational or addicted to painkillers, on top of steroids, and completely unpredictable.....in fact, I think sometimes that I was lucky my kids were so cute....I'll ask my son if he has any photos left from those days, and try scanning them.so I can post them...good times!


----------



## drop bear (Jan 1, 2016)

Originally from catch wrestling I think.

History of Catch Wrestling | SnakePit USA Catch as Catch Can

I did do pro wrestling training for a month or so. I just couldn't really afford it at the time.

PCW Professional Championship Wrestling - Australia's Premier Wrestling Company


----------



## drop bear (Jan 1, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Two words: *Brock Lesnar.*




One word.

Sakuraba.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 1, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Two words: *Brock Lesnar.*
> (Who was a NCAA Div. 1 heavyweight champion amateur, before joining the WWF,later called the WWE)



Billy Robinson 
Ken Shamrock
Don Frye
Brock Lesnar
Matt Riddle 
Josh Barnett 
Kazushi Sakuraba 
All have been pro wrestlers and there are many more who have been pro wrestlers and moved into MMA and back into pro wrestling.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Billy Robinson
> Ken Shamrock
> Don Frye
> Brock Lesnar
> ...



I know....It's just "two words, " though, and none of those others was as huge a sensation.....even if they did think Ken Shamrock was some kind of god in Japan.... (yeah, Brock never had his own comic book, either.....)


----------



## moonhill99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Can some one tell me if the rumors are true that Ronda Rousey may drop out of MMA and take up pro wrestling?

She does not seem to know much about wrestling as Judo is main thing.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 6, 2016)

moonhill99 said:


> Can some one tell me if the rumors are true that Ronda Rousey may drop out of MMA and take up pro wrestling?
> 
> She does not seem to know much about wrestling as Judo is main thing.


Well she has stated in a tweet after being in WrestleMania 31 that she will return and that "We're just getting started." 
Also she has trained with Shayna Baszler (who has become a pro wrestler) in entertainment type wrestling.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 7, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> In some ways I think what they do is rougher on the body than what real fighters or real competitors go through. It's like being a stuntman without being able to take advantage of camera tricks.



And not having the luxury of multiple takes until they get it right.

I saw in a documentary that these guys are on the road close to 300 days per year.  Most of those nights are spent wrestling.  Coreographed or not, when a 6'5 guy picks you up above his head with his arms fully extended and throws you flat onto your back into the mat, the pain is definitely real.  Doing that 200-300 times a year will take its toll.


----------



## Hwikek (Apr 13, 2016)

Some of the pro wrestlers have done well or OK in the octagon.  However it's not the same.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 14, 2016)

Historically pro wrestling was catch wrestling.

Catch wrestling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

History of professional wrestling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some pro wrestlers were also catch guys.


----------

